
Shenzhen Documentary Part 2 – The Maker Movement – Wired - neolefty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3r4kdHxdcE
======
neolefty
Part 1 was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861129),
and Bunnie's blog covers Part 2 here:
[http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4742](http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4742)

------
edge17
Fantastic series

